# So, apparently...



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

From me posting a few pictures in the post new pics if you dare thread, i am now wanting attention?

I was showing off my chest.
I wanted attention.

and...that is the reason i didnt want to have sex with my bf last night...
NO.
THe reason for that is i bought this dress to wear out with him one evening when we have a date night (whenever that happens). Well he wants me to put a dress on, so that is the one i pick..im in a fun flirty mood so i say why cant i wear this dress out? ( im looking for the no i dont want you too because its all for me-kinda thing) But, he gets sarcastic and rude about it while we are about to start our business....so i was completely turned off.
ruined my mood. I guess he just didnt understand why...

Im not going to have sex with you because you are talking down to me. 

but im just confused how it has anything to do with me posting a picture on here in a thread that we have all shared.

ohhhh ....who knows!!!!! :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Slightly confused..... so.. did your bf see you post pics in the new pic thread... and he ended up getting upset by it? Or....?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

he got upset with them.
said i was showing my chest off.
was doing it for attention...

yeaaa...guess in a nice way he is calling me a ****.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lord have mercy


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

thats what i say.

he wants me to be Slvtty for him in private though.
guess thats no consequence when it regards him????


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

bkaydezz said:


> Im not going to have sex with you because you are talking down to me.


Did you say that to him?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm well sounds like he is/was a bit jealous... and that is probably his way of saying.... "those are for my eyes only!" 

Of course... I think you should sit him down and talk.. see if maybe that IS what the problem is. If so... he needs to be more mature and respectful about it. Calling you names..? Seriously? Sorry that's just.... immature imo. My man just flat out says.... "I don't like_____ because I am the only one who should get to enjoy that."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i didnt even see them as 'showing your chest off' pix. and if ANYBODY here notices those types, its me by god.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

turnera said:


> Did you say that to him?


no no.
thats what i was thinking in my head though.

i told him that the mood was ruined for me.
and he tryed to kiss me somemore and i didnt give anythign back to him and i said im sorry, i dont feel like it anymore.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

You can join me..I'll be sitting in the section labeled "Harlot" lol


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Hmm well sounds like he is/was a bit jealous... and that is probably his way of saying.... "those are for my eyes only!"
> 
> Of course... I think you should sit him down and talk.. see if maybe that IS what the problem is. If so... he needs to be more mature and respectful about it. Calling you names..? Seriously? Sorry that's just.... immature imo. My man just flat out says.... "I don't like_____ because I am the only one who should get to enjoy that."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i dont know what hes feeling half of the time.. he likes to stonewall a good bit.
its hard to talk about anything with him sometimes.

walking on eggshells with certain things all the time.
realy sucks azzzzzz


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I hardly ever know what gates feeling either but if gate doesn't like something he outright says it. For example... 

"I don't like that shirt because it shows to much cleavage" 
Or..
"Don't like that skirt because its too short."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i didnt even see them as 'showing your chest off' pix. and if ANYBODY here notices those types, its me by god.


This is sooo true! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

why cant it be that easy! haha


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

It's the "lady on the street, $lut/freak in the bed" syndrome. Most guys are like that.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i didnt even see them as 'showing your chest off' pix. and if ANYBODY here notices those types, its me by god.


This post should have as many likes add there are TAM members


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

haha thank you daffodilly!!! she is


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

southern wife said:


> It's the "lady on the street, $lut/freak in the bed" syndrome. Most guys are like that.


OMG all these years I had that saying BACKWARDS! No wonder! hahahaha ( just kidding BTW)


----------

